# DVD Player plays but no picture / no sound



## ajln (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a Toshiba Tecra 750DVD and decided to reinstall all the drivers since the notebook would restart everytime we would try to insert and play another DVD. 

After reinstalling all the drivers and software including the Toshiba player no sound and picture comes up when we play a DVD. 

I have searched the web endlessly for Toshiba 750dvd and only one website came up. The information wasnt all that helpful. 

When I insert and play a DVD the light comes on the DVD drive and the DVD starts playing however there's just a blank light blue picture without sound. 

I downloaded all the necessary drivers for this notebook, reinstalled all media software, and even went into hardware manager to remove the dvd devices. So I think the problem is outside of the DVD and media player hardware/software. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## jargonize (Feb 9, 2003)

you may need a dvd decoder, it may have been lost in the shuffle. you might have it on the pc somewhere if you knew what kind it was, it would you find it. there is a reg hack to get it back, but i'm not sure about it, but if you think it's the decoder, google for it, you'll come up with a lot of info.


----------



## ajln (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks. It was a decoder issue. I simply installed Cyberlink PowerDVD 4.0 and it worked. I would have done that sooner had I known that PowerDVD xp 4.0 works with Windows 95.


----------

